# Looking for two players in the State College, PA area



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have two players, but I'm looking for two more players in the State College area.  The game has not begun yet, so this would be getting into the game on the ground floor!


Using a mish-mash d20 system which borrows mechanical elements from d20 Modern and d20 Star Wars.  Setting is homebrewed, several homebrewed races, several homebrewed classes.  Game will run every other week, on Saturday nights, from around 5:30/6p until 11p-12m.  Presently, I will host the game in my apartment, but if space becomes an issue we will find other accomodations on the nearby PSU campus.


I like to meet with players, in a non-game environment, before I accept them into my game.  I don't use "questionnaires," but I do like to get a feel for new players outside the game before they're sitting at the table in my home.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 28, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (Feb 8, 2004)

You should check out GAPS during HUB LateNight.  If nothing else, they can put you in contact with a pool of roleplayers - their email list is primarily about gaming.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm already part of GAPs... I don't generally like to use their services, though; I've had some... experiences with them that haven't been the most fulfilling.  Thank you for pushing the idea back into the front of my mind, though; if this doesn't generate some interest, I may be forced to use them.


----------

